# Como solicitar ayuda en proyectos de electrónica



## Marcelo (Oct 3, 2005)

He observado que muchos estudiantes de electrónica y carreras afines solicitan al Foro ayuda en los proyectos que deben desarrollar e invertigar en sus estudios.

Este foro cuenta con muchas personas que tienen alto nivel y amplios conocimientos, por lo que pueden suministrar una ayuda invaluable. 

Muchos de nosotros no tuvimos a mano algo así cuando estudiabamos. 

Por consiguiente, yo les aconsejaría a aquellos que quieren solicitar ayuda en sus proyectos que traten de usar unas plantillas algo similar a lo que les muestro abajo como ejemplo. 

De esta forma sabremos que sugerir o recomendar, lo que haremos con mucho gusto y en una forma más acertada y con mejor eficacia para ustedes.

*
Indique en forma resumida los siguientes puntos.

1)	Tema del proyecto:  De que trata

2)	Descripción del proyecto: Breve reseña de lo que tiene que incluir el desarrollo

3)	Que busca demostrar el proyecto: Por ejemplo, Es para demostrar la ley de Ohm o.. debemos lograr controlar remotamente un dispositivo, etc.

4)	Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Amateur o aficionado, Profesional, muy Básico, nunca realicé ningún circuito,  etc.

5)	Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Visual Basic avanzado, Assembler y C++ básico

6)	Nivel académico:  Primaria, Secundaria, Técnica, Universitaria, etc.*


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 13, 2005)

Si quieren que alguien comparta su tiempo en responder sus preguntas, por favor tómense el tiempo y redacten las inquietudes en la forma como nos la recomienda Marcelo. 

El foro es un gran espacio para compartir ideas, aprovechémoslo.

Gracias.


----------

